# Happy 4th



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Happy 4th of July folks. I hope this is a good one for you all. This is what I am going with this year.

Quick pic from security cam. The coloring is terrible from that camera.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks awesome, and happy Independence Day!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> Happy 4th of July folks. I hope this is a good one for you all. This is what I am going with this year.
> 
> Quick pic from security cam. The coloring is terrible from that camera.


Happy 4th of July! You got the lawn looking like a green picnic table mat.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Happy Independence Day to my neighbours south of me. We Canucks appreciate sharing a border with you Yanks.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Independence Day!

I would say my lawn is not where it usually is this time of year, but I'll play the hand I'm dealt. :thumbup:

Would you believe I have only made one fertilizer app this year, and haven't even turned on my irrigation meter yet?! :shock:

TLF hit the 10,000 registered members mark today - I'm pretty excited about that! Thanks to everyone who makes this place what it is! I hope you enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Happy 4th! Red, White and Blue on my new FF (Red Tri, Blue Merle).



Starting to fill in, still some areas the thunder rain storm washed out.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> I would say my lawn is not where it usually is this time of year, but I'll play the hand I'm dealt. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Still looks great


----------

